# Boon Junior (DUW)



## JohnMatthew (Jul 25, 2010)

I went to hang out with Bobby for a couple days and of course came home with a couple tegus. I named the giant Boon Junior in memory of Boon, wherever he is I hope he's well. The normal B&W I've dubbed Quasi because of his bad posture. Quasi is my special needs GU, though he really doesn't require additional care, he walks, forages, eats and poops just fine. I need to get some new batteries for my camera but will take more pictures soon, hopefully when Boon finishes shedding. Thanks again Bobby, I don't know how you handle all them tegus! :drool 

I took this picture before I left, it will be their home until next spring. I plan on building new outdoor homes for them since I moved the tortoises to Boons outdoor enclosure so as to keep them under lock and key. 






Boon checking out his new home:





Quasi was running all over the place sticking his sniffer into everything:





A better shot of Quasi's hunch:





Sunning tegus:





Quasi likes to be on top :-D :





Then my batteries started running out so I had to upload while I still could. More pictures soon hopefully.

John


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 25, 2010)

they look great, quasi looks like a buffalo lol.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jul 25, 2010)

They both look very nice.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 26, 2010)

Hah, when I look at Quasi from the right it's not quite as noticeable.. I'll get some pictures of his "good" side later.. :-D


----------

